# my (insert punk subgenre here) band



## christianarchy (Jan 11, 2010)

me and my buddy just did some recordings and ive been workin on em. take a listen if you want. we like poweviolence, mathcore, hardcore, noise, but i dunno what this band sounds like. add us on the myspace if you want. we're called feign.

also if you could help us figure out genre this stuff is, that'd be nifty. or what bands we sound like. im trying to make a last.fm which would be frustrating enough without all the confusion of deciding what bands we sound like.

myspace.com/feignlol

thanks

-christopher


----------



## Gudj (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd go to that show. 
You do the tapes live?


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 12, 2010)

Gudj said:


> I'd go to that show.
> You do the tapes live?



yeah.
the noise and soundclips kinda change each show. but yeah we do live tapes and are trying to incorporate reel to reel, which is a lot harder.


----------



## clawhammer (Jan 12, 2010)

cool shit


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 12, 2010)

clawhammer said:


> cool shit



thanks!


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 21, 2010)

new track or two on the myspace, if anyones intersted, as well as lyrics


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 27, 2010)

I really dig god/government. Love the intro. good shit


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 28, 2010)

MiztressWinter said:


> I really dig god/government. Love the intro. good shit



thanks
i think thats everyones favorite song that's heard it, my favorite too.


----------



## Odal (Jan 28, 2010)

I dig it. 

I've been jamming some Classic Rock/Power Violence hybrids with a drummer buddy of mine lately. Also been jamming black metal/acoustic stuff with another buddy on guitars. Need to get the time to record some stuff.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 28, 2010)

Black metal acoustic? I'm assuming you meant black metal AND acoustic but wow...that would be an interesting thought?! Is anyone here old enough to remember *unplugged* on MTV?! Black metal..unplugged...haha. ahh...


----------



## Odal (Jan 28, 2010)

Nah I definitely meant Black Metal with an acoustic guitar. Not that no electrics are involved.

NOT TO DERAIL THREAD.

God//Government is so trippy near the end, haha.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jan 28, 2010)

that's fkn awesome im going to check out that link you sent me.


----------



## christianarchy (Jun 16, 2010)

We have a tape out, PM me if you want one they are free or we can trade something. 5 songs, 20 minutes, lots of weird noise on it too.
<3 Christopher


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Jun 16, 2010)

DUDE. This is my kind of music, threw and threw. I love it, and I've got to get that tape. I'll PM you once I'm a little bit more coherent and not in a half-asleep daze.


----------



## vegetarianathan (Jun 18, 2010)

This is my kind of punk. Sending a PM your way. Good to see some newer bands are still good. Most are pretty bad now a days.
Oh how I wish I was a teenager in the nineties in SoCal.


----------

